# Erfahrungen mit Shop "Monbeck"?



## [HCD] Velcra (27. November 2016)

Hey Leute

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Shop bzw mit der Firma "Monbeck(.de)"?
Such gerade einen etwas günstigeren Preis für meinen nächsten TV, will aber weder auf ne Verarsche noch aufn Taiwan Nachbau reinfallen 



Dankö


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2016)

Was möchtest du den ausgeben und wieviel Zoll soll es haben. Der Shop sagt mir so nichts, sonst lass mal von einem Mod dein Thread hierhin verschieben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/heimkino-audio-video-player-tv-karten-unterhaltungselektronik/153


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (27. November 2016)

Modell is schon geklärt, bin extra hier im Abseitsbereich. Mir geht's wie o.a. darum, ob man dem Händler vertrauen kann, Service Garantie Umtausch und sowas


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2016)

[HCD] Velcra schrieb:


> Modell is schon geklärt, bin extra hier im Abseitsbereich. Mir geht's wie o.a. darum, ob man dem Händler vertrauen kann, Service Garantie Umtausch und sowas



Keine  Vielleicht meldet sich hier ja jemand, der Erfahrung mit dem Shop hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2016)

Vielleicht mal bei den Preisvergleichsseiten nach Bewertungen schauen oder nach so etwas suchen ( auch wenn es nicht so repräsentativ erscheint von den Bewertungen her ). 3. Möglichkeit mit eigenen Erfahrungen kann langatmig sein.


----------

